# The C programming language is avoided in FreeBSD?



## Maelstorm (Oct 10, 2014)

At the risk of feeding a possible troll, FreeBSD is written in almost entirely in C.  There is some C++ for things, but not much.  Furthermore, there's also platform dependent Assembly Language for the real low-level stuff that is machine dependent.  Things such as segmentation, virtual memory to physical memory mapping, threading and context switching, etc.  If you want to develop on FreeBSD, C is definitely a requirement.  However, there are other languages that are availiable for application development.  We all know about C and C++, but there's also D, Python, Ruby, PHP, Perl, Pascal, Forth, Ada, Lisp, Fortran, Cobol, Java, Shell Script, Basic, etc....  And those are the ones that I am aware of.  I'm sure there are others.  So my suggestion to you is pick your poison and go with it.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2014)

Thread closed.


----------

